# Rice intolerance/allergy?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Can a rice allergy or intolerance manifest as soft stools or diarrhea?

It seems like everytime I give Cadence any food that has rice in it, he gets really soft stool or diarrhea. He doesn't seem to have a problem with corn or any other grain, but for some reason rice just messes his tummy up.

I haven't ever heard of a rice allergy before, but is it possible?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it should be possible. Dogs can be allergic to a lot of different things but honestly rice is supposed to be very easily digestible even for dogs. Have you ever given him plain cooked rice or chicken and rice or anything? Did he have diarrhea after that?


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I know of a Lab that has rice allergies. She cannot have anything with rice in it!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Any food can cause allergies. Kibble used to be mostly made from beef and corn so dogs developed allergies to beef and corn. Now so many kibbles are chicken and rice so those allergies are common. A hypoallergic food is the food YOUR dog doesn't react to. Could be a beef and corn kibble!


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

My minpin is allergic to rice but it comes out as a skin rash. 
Potatoes are the worse but I've never seen either of them really mess up her poop.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think it should be possible. Dogs can be allergic to a lot of different things but honestly rice is supposed to be very easily digestible even for dogs. Have you ever given him plain cooked rice or chicken and rice or anything? Did he have diarrhea after that?


I tried feeding him rice + chicken once, but he refused to eat it, so I dunno.. he always had soft stool/diarrhea when he was on Innova & California Natural (both have brown rice as an ingredient). Then I fed him some canned Canidae on Saturday (it had brown rice in it), and then he had diarrhea all Sunday. 

Thanks guys. I think I'll have to check the ingredients of everything I feed Cadence from now on.. he really seems to be sensitive to rice or brown rice. I don't think he's been scratching anymore than usual, but I'll watch for that..


----------

